# Growling and biting the children



## Twinkle Toes

I haven't actually seen these incidences but I've heard Ralph growl and then the children cry. My youngest (5) can be a bit rough and I assumed that this was what was happening. He does nip my face sometimes in play. It's not hard but not something I want to encourage.

This evening Ralph jumped at my son (7) as he was eating something so my son pushed him away and Ralph growled and bit/nipped his face.

As I said I haven't seen these incidences occur but I'm becoming worried with the frequency of them and I have no idea how to deal with them. I've no idea if it's Ralph's or the children's fault but either way he shouldn't be doing it. Can anyone advise me of how to deal with this please?


----------



## kendal

This happens, but its important not to leave the kids alone with the pup as you need to know exactly what is going on. 


My wee brother once said inca had bitten him(he had a scratch on his face) but that is compleatly out of character for her. Anyway his story changed 5 times before he finally admitted he was on top of her and right him her face and she caught him trying to get away from him. 

But you need to see what's happening so that you know what's triggering it, whether its just simple puppy play that needs to be toned down, or the kids being to rugh.


----------



## dmgalley

Sounds silly but can you keep him away from "face level" so to speak until he is out of his nipping phase? I have notice that Willow has calmed way down on her nipping. I have always taken the approach that if they can't reach it (shoes, socks, faces) they can't bite it/chew on it until I teach them better manners. 
I also find that when Willow is around little kids (mine are 14 and 20) she tends to think she is the boss. My cousin had her 8 year old here over the weekend. I told her do not let her bite at you or jump up on you. I find some kids (and adults) think it is cute right up until it is not cute any more. Any child that comes in my house has to set boundaries with Willow right from the get go.


----------



## Twinkle Toes

Thank you. I have been in the room each time it's happened but haven't been looking at the right time or something's been blocking my view. I will monitor it some more. I'm pretty certain he's just nipping but I don't want this to escalate and would never forgive myself if he hurt one of the children.


----------



## Twinkle Toes

dmgalley said:


> Sounds silly but can you keep him away from "face level" so to speak until he is out of his nipping phase? I have notice that Willow has calmed way down on her nipping. I have always taken the approach that if they can't reach it (shoes, socks, faces) they can't bite it/chew on it until I teach them better manners.
> I also find that when Willow is around little kids (mine are 14 and 20) she tends to think she is the boss. My cousin had her 8 year old here over the weekend. I told her do not let her bite at you or jump up on you. I find some kids (and adults) think it is cute right up until it is not cute any more. Any child that comes in my house has to set boundaries with Willow right from the get go.


My children do get down on the floor to play with him but then most of their playing is done on the floor because of their age. I am worried that he is trying to dominate them because they are young children but it might just be that they annoy him. How should the children be reacting to this behaviour? Any help gratefully received.


----------



## dmgalley

Twinkle Toes said:


> My children do get down on the floor to play with him but then most of their playing is done on the floor because of their age. I am worried that he is trying to dominate them because they are young children but it might just be that they annoy him. How should the children be reacting to this behaviour? Any help gratefully received.


I am no expert but I have them give a firm no, stand up and walk away from her. When she jumps up, I tell them a firm off and an easy push down while stepping forward, never back. Some of it is a dominance thing. 
I know that kids love to play on the floor at that age and especially with a puppy, but the puppies will tend to nip if they get rambunctious or frustrated.


----------



## kendal

Puppies do bite, they play with their mouths the same way kids play with their hands. They are rough with their siblings, it's just about watching and stepping in at the right moment and teaching the kids how to react. If he starts getting nippy tell the kids they should make a lowdown yelp, stand up, turn their back and fold their arms ignoring the puppy. 

It's a faze and should pass in a couple of months if dealt with properly.


----------



## Debs&Boys

Hi,

When Herbie gets a bit 'over excited' the boys get on the sofa and say enough, Herbie then knows the game is over and he's being too rough or not playing the way they want, its usually first thing in the morning when he's got so much energy and socks and laces are too much to resist, I'm fairly lucky that apart from licking them to death he's not really a biter but he does growl at them if they are too rough with him and I am conscious to keep an eye on my youngest son because i caught him trying to carry Herbie the other day but now he has learnt a growl means I don't like it so he backs off. Having said that I have to watch Herbie because my smallest is the easy target so I've started giving him jobs, morning feed is his job, training and treat giving etc! 

The crate and baby gate have also been a life saver when I have things to do and can't keep an eye on them ... time out works for kids and pups x


----------



## DB1

Good advice already, I would also say try to get your kids to eat at a table while Ralph is young as food is so tempting to a pup and if he thinks he could reach it he will probably try. Dudley still makes the occasional jump towards food if my son is eating on the sofa, although he doesn't try if its me or OH. explain to your kids that they can help train him not to do these behaviours by turning their back on him, arms crossed if he gets too excited. To be honest I'm still having trouble stopping my son who is nearly 13 getting Dudley too excited, letting Dudley lay on top of him licking his face like mad! I know its great fun for them but Dudley does still sometimes try to nip him when he then tries to tell Dudley off and I keep telling him - 'well most of the time you are letting him think he is 'top dog' so he doesn't feel you should be able to tell him off' - kids!


----------

